# Welsh swearwords



## Proper Tidy (Apr 30, 2010)

Another thread got me thinking about them - there is a good website for them:

http://www.clwbmalucachu.co.uk/cmc/cheat/cheat_swearing.htm

My favourites:



> cont (n)	cunt (but in Caernarfon "iawn cont" is considered a warm greeting)
> 
> cwd (n)	scrotum (also in Caernarfon "s'mae cwd" is a greeting)
> 
> ...



I love Cofi's - where else in the world is calling somebody a cunt and a ballbag a genuinely friendly greeting. Ace.

Can get some tidy T-shirts here bearing the legend:

http://www.regional-slogan-tshirts.co.uk/t-shirts/iawncont_mens.php

And Wrexham's contribution (although actually they only say it in Rhos):



> cerpyn jam (np)	tampon (from Wrecsam)


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 30, 2010)

More of a thesaurus than a dictionary, but you can't beat the Rhegiadur for detail.


----------



## niclas (Apr 30, 2010)

"coc oen" - the ultimate put down = lamb's penis
"slebog" - sounds like a winter olympic sport but means "slut"
"cocwyllt" - literally "wild for cock", an enthusiastic participant in sexual gymnastics


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 30, 2010)

Why we don't call Arctic Roll a spunk loaf in English I don't know.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol. Good thread,m8! Check out my first, if you think you can handle a REAL thread, that is.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Lol. Good thread,m8! Check out my first, if you think you can handle a REAL thread, that is.


 
the arsenal one? I was expecting controversy and loads of hate


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

The welsh language is richer in inventive profanities tbf- for reasons I cannot recall.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The welsh language is richer in inventive profanities tbf- for reasons I cannot recall.


 
It's cos it lacks the rude anglo-saxon words common in english, meaning people have to be a bit more inventive with the words welsh does have


----------



## weepiper (Aug 25, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I love Cofi's - where else in the world is calling somebody a cunt and a ballbag a genuinely friendly greeting. Ace.


 
'awright bawbag' is a standard friendly greeting where I work (not to the customers though )


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

weepiper said:


> 'awright bawbag' is a standard friendly greeting where I work (not to the customers though )


 
Shame, would be great if it was a call-centre or something - 'awight bawbag, wha' you after? Ya wee radge ya' ect.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2010)

Proper Tidy's oldest thread has been resurrected.  How sweet


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Proper Tidy's oldest thread has been resurrected.  How sweet


 
Innit


----------



## weepiper (Aug 25, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Shame, would be great if it was a call-centre or something - 'awight bawbag, wha' you after? Ya wee radge ya' ect.


 
I might try answering the phone 'awright bawbag, whit ye waantin'?'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Innit


 

You may thank me


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's cos it lacks the rude anglo-saxon words common in english, meaning people have to be a bit more inventive with the words welsh does have


 
I meant the traditional meaning of profanity- the very expressive anti-religious things like 'jesus cow molesting christ' and similar. As I now recall it was something to do with calvanist reformers effectively excising the more fruity words from the language. I might be wrong though, my memory is shot to pieces cos of weed and alcohol.

methodist welsh language revival of 1904-1905 says google.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You may thank me


 
Technically sadken resurrected it so you'll have to share my gratitude I'm afraid.

Do you want the thank or the you?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I meant the traditional meaning of profanity- the very expressive anti-religious things like 'jesus cow molesting christ' and similar. As I now recall it was something to do with calvanist reformers effectively excising the more fruity words from the language. I might be wrong though, my memory is shot to pieces cos of weed and alcohol.
> 
> methodist welsh language revival of 1904-1905 says google.


 
Oh, I've never heard this. I shall be reading up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Technically sadken resurrected it so you'll have to share my gratitude I'm afraid.
> 
> Do you want the thank or the you?


 

Yes, well if I hadn't reminded people that that 3rd thread wasn't your 1st thread, people might not have gone searching for your real 1st thread.  However, as this is Sadken's day, he can have the Thank and I'll have the You.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 25, 2010)

You.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> You.


 
welcome


----------

